# Anzeige Einstellungen



## philphil (31. Juli 2004)

Seitdem ich an meiner Kiste einige Fehler behoben habe, haben sich die Bildschirmeinstellungen (Anzeige) geändert. Der Arbeitsbildschirm sieht immer noch gleich aus, sobald ich aber ein Spiel starte, ist die Anzeige/das Bild kleiner. Das Spiel startet also in einem kleineren Fenster und die Bildschirmgrösse wird nicht voll ausgenutzt. 
Habe schon versucht, in den Anzeigeeinstellungen die Auflösung hoch und runter zu drehen, hat sich aber nichts geändert.
Wie krieg ich das wieder hin?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Gruss
Phil


----------



## yidaki (2. August 2004)

Also so weit ich weiss ist das normal. Es kommt erstmal denke ich auch auf das spiel an, aber ich habe schon viele spiele gesehen bei denen sich die bildschirmauflösung erstmal umstellt.


----------



## philphil (2. August 2004)

Bevor ich auf meiner Kiste Ordnung gemacht habe, war das aber nicht der Fall. Da sind alle Spiele in der gleichen Grösse (voller Bildschirm) gestartet. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass ich zum gamen die Lupe nehmen muss, weil der Screen so klein ist.....


----------

